# My Latest Member to the Family



## Mario (31/1/15)

and she a fogging

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (31/1/15)

Mario said:


> and she a fogging
> View attachment 20525


Looks awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/1/15)

Love that finish. And from what I have read, it is an awesome dripper.


----------

